# My Slide Won't Slide



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey guys and gals. Got back from Acadia and began cleaning out the camper of food and clothes, etc. While doing so I went to open the third slide on the drivers side and all I get is ratcheting.

Now I am pretty sure I know what happened and the slide rail teeth are not being engaged fully. I breifly tried to put outward pressure on the slide from inside while my DW held the toggle in the out position. No luck.

It also appears the slide is tight against the side wall. This is my fourth Camper and the first time I had something like this happen.

I am pretty sure of how I am going to go after it, but I am curious of your ideas and approach! Especially for those of you that may have experienced this before. Please let me know!

Eric


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe the slide brake hasn't released?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Maybe the slide brake hasn't released?


 Slide Break? I have never heard of a Slide Break. Do tell!!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Having the same issue with my main slide on my 312BH. Right now the problem is internment and sometimes it works and sometimes I have to crawl under the TT and access the manual side of the motor and give it a few turns and it then starts retracting. 
It happens when plugged in shore power or battery power.

Is this happening when you are only on battery, if so try it on shore power.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Maybe the slide brake hasn't released?


 Slide Break? I have never heard of a Slide Break. Do tell!!
[/quote]

If you are able to get to your slide motor, look at the clutch end; you will see two wires coming out of it. Those are the lead wires heading into the lock. We had a situation this summer while we were camping where we slid the slide-out out and after our camping trip, it wouldn't slide back in. As it turns out, while the DW was sweeping off the floor, she got the broom a bit too far under the slide and disconnected one of the wires. Let me tell you, it was very difficult to manually slide the slide with the brake on. After I figured out what was going on, I reattached the wire and we were good to go.

More info here --> Sterns

Here is a picture of the slide motor and lock assembly. You will notice the gold color items on the end, that is the locking mechanism. The gold bar is the manual release of the lock. (Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, the Bionic will be out soon







)


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Time to oil the muffler bearings? Johnson Flange?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Maybe the slide brake hasn't released?


 Slide Break? I have never heard of a Slide Break. Do tell!!
[/quote]

If you are able to get to your slide motor, look at the clutch end; you will see two wires coming out of it. Those are the lead wires heading into the lock. We had a situation this summer while we were camping where we slid the slide-out out and after our camping trip, it wouldn't slide back in. As it turns out, while the DW was sweeping off the floor, she got the broom a bit too far under the slide and disconnected one of the wires. Let me tell you, it was very difficult to manually slide the slide with the brake on. After I figured out what was going on, I reattached the wire and we were good to go.

More info here --> Sterns

Here is a picture of the slide motor and lock assembly. You will notice the gold color items on the end, that is the locking mechanism. The gold bar is the manual release of the lock. (Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, the Bionic will be out soon







)
















[/quote]

Excellent! I will Check that!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Eric: with the slide in, does the inside floor of the slide appear higher than normal?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dhdb said:


> Eric: with the slide in, does the inside floor of the slide appear higher than normal?


I couldn't say. Our 5vr is tucked away at wolfies. I can't remember that I paid attention to that. Why? Did the perfect wife get jammed up in my gears!! You didn't!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> Eric: with the slide in, does the inside floor of the slide appear higher than normal?


I couldn't say. Our 5vr is tucked away at wolfies. I can't remember that I paid attention to that. Why? Did the perfect wife get jammed up in my gears!! You didn't!
[/quote]
NO, NO, NO.:.... No stowaways onboard. When my slides didn't work (ratcheting sound) the inside floor appeared to have "kicked-up" higher than normal. Almost 2.5-3 inches off the main floor. This happened again upon our return from Acadia.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I figured out the problem! Hopefully this will help some one else down the road.

The underside of the fifth wheel is covered as is all outbacks, I believe. Keystone put covers over the location of the motors for the slides. Removing these covers shows that the underbelly itself is not cut out. The covers are there to cover any holes that need to be made to access the motors.

- The drive motor and gear train will be located opposite the slide. If the slide is on the left, the motor is on the right.
- Removed 4 screws to remove the cover.
- With a utility knife I cut an access, 1/2 inside of the screw pattern, leaving one side attached to creat a flap. 
- The end of the shaft that is driven by the motor was a standard size socket, unfortunately I didn't pay attention to it, it may have been 9/16"
- There is enough room, with the flap cut to put a ratchet on the shaft end and manually rotate the shaft.
- In my case, the 5vr was on a not so level site which required Lynx Levelers on the side of the slide in question.
- I had used a good bit of pressure on the stab jacks and that may have tweaked things. 
- My wife brought the slide in with the jacks still down and when it came in, it appears that the slide may have wedged itself on one side on top of the teeth of the rail and provided enough pressure and binding to cause the clutch to ratchet.
- Using the ratchet handle and socket I manually rotated the shaft and heard a "TINK". I countinued ratcheting and watched as the slide inched out. 
- I went inside to the slide push button and extended and retracted the slide 4 times each. 
- The slide extended and retracted normally. 
- folded the flaps back up and replaced the false covers and it appears that it has never been touched.

I had the manual slide rod and for the life of me could not see where that would attach, anywhere. Additionally there was no literature, as mentioned in the Keystone Owners manual, for the slides. I will call the dealer about this and see if I can't get a manual. I really need to know where that handle is used in case of an emergency.

There ya are.. Fixed..

Eric


----------

